# Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn (Anything Goes Match) - WrestleMania



## Clique

_
Johnny Knoxville will look to make a “Jackass” out of Sami Zayn when the two bitter adversaries clash in an Anything Goes Match on WrestleMania Sunday!

The tremendous animosity began when Knoxville first came to WWE on a quest to enter the 2022 Royal Rumble Match, and The Master Strategist took it upon himself to inform the Jackass star that he didn’t belong.

This lit the fuse on a volatile back-and-forth that quickly spun out of control. In addition to numerous physical confrontations on SmackDown and at the Royal Rumble, they also executed a series of antics on one another that included Zayn attempting to out-“Jackass” his foe with the creation of the “InZayn” stunt show and crashing the “Jackass Forever” Red Carpet Premiere, while Knoxville hit Zayn with The Master Strategist's own cattle prod and crashed a WWE Pop Up store in order to shred his adversary’s t-shirt.

When Zayn captured his third Intercontinental Championship from Shinsuke Nakamura, Knoxville emerged the following week on SmackDown to challenge the new titleholder. Zayn once again attempted to belittle Knoxville by telling him that he didn’t belong in WWE before unleashing a vicious attack. In response, Knoxville helped Ricochet defeat Zayn for the Intercontinental Title one week later. Irate over the loss of the workhorse title after just two weeks, Zayn demanded a match at WrestleMania, and Knoxville happily accepted.

Not done tormenting Zayn, Knoxville continued to up the stakes in their evolving prank battle by flying Zayn's phone number around Los Angeles, resulting in The Master Strategist upping the stakes of their showdown to an Anything Goes Match.

Don't miss the stupendous two-night WrestleMania, streaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## Oracle

This better be on the preshow or 5 minutes max.

nobody wants to see this


----------



## peowulf

This is a terrible match. Knoxville is going to get booed out of the building. 
If they wanted to use him that much, they could have made a multi-man ladder match where he takes a silly bump and be done with it.


----------



## Thanks12

peowulf said:


> This is a terrible match. Knoxville is going to get booed out of the building.
> If they wanted to use him that much, they could have made a multi-man ladder match where he takes a silly bump and be done with it.


Lol Johnny consistently gets cheered and WM is the only time where casuals tuned in and watch or come to the stadium. He's known and will probably be cheered. Lol some of yall forget WM has ALWAYS added celebrities. Hello WM 1?


----------



## peowulf

Thanks12 said:


> Lol Johnny consistently gets cheered and WM is the only time where casuals tuned in and watch or come to the stadium. He's known and will probably be cheered. Lol some of yall forget WM has ALWAYS added celebrities. Hello WM 1?


We'll see.


----------



## Adapting

peowulf said:


> This is a terrible match. Knoxville is going to get booed out of the building.
> If they wanted to use him that much, they could have made a multi-man ladder match where he takes a silly bump and be done with it.


Listen... we slept on Bad Bunny and he put on a show. We shall see.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm keen for this match, Knoxville is a tough motherfucker so you know he'll be willing to do some big spots. I don't understand people complaining about this match, they took the title off of Zayn so it's not like you're risking putting the title on Knoxville (which I'd love to see honestly), he's not taking away anybody's place on the card. 

Zayn won huge here getting a celebrity match, Knoxville is over as fuck with the crowd and he'll only continue riding the momentum with the new Jackass movie out.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

peowulf said:


> This is a terrible match. Knoxville is going to get booed out of the building.
> If they wanted to use him that much, they could have made a multi-man ladder match where he takes a silly bump and be done with it.


Are we talking about the same Johnny Knoxville that got the loudest reaction at the Royal Rumble and has consistently been over in the fee appearances he has made? People definitely want to see him wrestle.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

But this is a great WM


----------



## peowulf

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Are we talking about the same Johnny Knoxville that got the loudest reaction at the Royal Rumble and has consistently been over in the fee appearances he has made? People definitely want to see him wrestle.


Wrestlemania is a different crowd. We'll see what happens.


----------



## troyag93

Johnny Knoxville is beloved. Jackass Forever just came out and it did amazing. Nobody’s going to boo this beast


----------



## Damned

I can just hear Cornette now, lol.


----------



## The One

These 2 bozo’s 🥱


----------



## Freelancer

How long before they have a celebrity in every match?


----------



## Brethogan

I have no problem with this. If they can get Cardi B to do something, this will be good.


----------



## FrankieDs316

So happy this match is not for the IC title.


----------



## toontownman

Freelancer said:


> How long before they have a celebrity in every match?


It is basically two separate PPVs. People complain there is too much wrestling and the card feels the same and too long. They have looked at the insane coverage and reactions to Bad Bunny and how well Pat did in NXT over the past few years and decided to capatilise on it. I don't mind breaking up the card with some sillieness. It is completely a calculated move. 

I don't know any of the numbers for Knoxville's appearances but if he wasn't very over every time he has appeared (which he was) I don't think he would feature. Logan Paul has INSANE heat and like him or hate him, like most he is a hell of a natural heel every time he appeared over the last year plus he has an incredible following. It's all about the followers these celebs pull in and they all have fanbases that likely tune in. 

Pat seems a bit overkill but I know he will perform well and him and Theory is an interesting pull, even if Pat was a bit awkward yesterday. 

All that said, there has to be an insane bump in the Zayn/Knoxville fight right? Imagine if they just send them in and its just an in ring match with no hijinx lol. I WANT SCAFFOLD MATCH


----------



## Mutant God

What are the chances of this being turned into a Street Fight/No DQ match?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

put these two in a jacka$$ leaves wwe match


----------



## adamclark52

Sami Zayn has to be the most punchable guy in wrestling


----------



## adamclark52

Knoxvilles face says it all


----------



## The One

adamclark52 said:


> Sami Zayn has to be the most punchable guy in wrestling


This proves Canadian fans doesn’t suck the dick of every Canadian wrestler.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

adamclark52 said:


> Sami Zayn has to be the most punchable guy in wrestling


no no, that goes to Enzo Amore (i have no idea how to spell his name, and i really dont mind that eiter)


----------



## Clique

This match should be Falls Count Anywhere with some crazy spots.


----------



## La Parka

As someone who’s seen the most recent jackass movie, I suggest you watch the bull stunt because you’ll never see someone do a crazier bump in wrestling.


----------



## Seth Grimes

peowulf said:


> This is a terrible match. Knoxville is going to get booed out of the building.
> If they wanted to use him that much, they could have made a multi-man ladder match where he takes a silly bump and be done with it.


Biggest pop Friday involved him


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

La Parka said:


> As someone who’s seen the most recent jackass movie, I suggest you watch the bull stunt because you’ll never see someone do a crazier bump in wrestling.


i really want to see it, if only i could find it on a f*cking streaming service lol


----------



## THE_OD

I'm not seeing the big issue here.

Wrestlemania is gonna be a million hours long. It won't hurt to have this as a filler between the more serious matches.
This is just going to be a short, shenanigans filled comedy match, and nothing more. And Knoxville is absolutely not afraid to take some crazy bumps, if asked. That guy has put his body through worse than most wrestlers.


----------



## Piers

They either really hate Zayn or they just enjoy seeing him lose. Maybe both.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Surpringly entertaining. Really enjoyed it, one of the better matches on either night.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Really entertaining stuff, my expectations were very low for this.


----------



## stew mack

Oracle said:


> This better be on the preshow or 5 minutes max.
> 
> nobody wants to see this



this comment aged worse than a Jerry Lawler attitude era promo


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I don't watch Jackass, and this match reinforced to me that not doing so has been the correct decision.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

I love Sami, but I hated this so so much. 20 years out of date. If Knoxville had been on the Wrestlemania card around 2001/2002 when hardcore (and Jackass) was the in thing then it would have meant something. Does anyone actually give a shit about these guys in 2022. I know he has a film out, but was it that big a deal? (I’ll put my hand up and admit I’m wrong if they’re still relevant).


----------



## InexorableJourney

I thought this match was good, but much much more important it was eminently watchable.

In fact if it were still on I'd still be watching it now.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I hate that shit like this gets put on the Wrestlemania card. Unfortunately, the celebrity/goofball theatrics are always going to be there and the guest star presence gets bigger every year.
In this case they actually pulled it off and made it halfway entertaining.

To that I give massive credit to Zayn, Knoxville and his gang for pulling this off.


----------



## Old School Icons

This was actually a fun throwback to the zany attitude era hardcore title days. Expected nothing but it was entertaining no doubt. 

Also big props to the camera work for the Zayn taking a hand moment, pitch perfect angle. Laughed my ass off at that.


----------



## RogueSlayer

I loved it wrestling is about entertainment and that match was the most entertaining match of the entire weekend along with Stone Cold vs Kevin Owens

Bring back the hardcore title and let Knoxville be the Crash Holly of this era.


----------



## Mutant God

Maybe the positiveness towards this match will have WWE bring back the Hardcore title or reevaluate the 24/7 title


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

That was such a fun match.

I need Hornswoggle back right now dressed as Sami. Sami and Swogglezayn against Weeman and Knoxville in WEE LC 2 at SummerSlam please.


----------



## AliFrazier100

This match was a lot of fun. I think it was the most entertaining match of Night 2.


----------



## TAC41

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> I love Sami, but I hated this so so much. 20 years out of date. If Knoxville had been on the Wrestlemania card around 2001/2002 when hardcore (and Jackass) was the in thing then it would have meant something. Does anyone actually give a shit about these guys in 2022. I know he has a film out, but was it that big a deal? (I’ll put my hand up and admit I’m wrong if they’re still relevant).


Yeah, I mean you could have done a quick google search before posting this and you wouldn’t have looked like a moron. 

Jackass Forever debuted #1 at the box office, finally knocking the new Spider-Man movie out of the top spot. It’s made over $150 million in theaters alone, beating out every previous Jackass movie. And that’s not even taking into account that it was released on Paramount Plus for instant streaming shortly after hitting theaters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

